# Cooler Master CM690 Mods



## mac550

since i finaly have a good case i'd thought a mod it a little, so here are some pic for you guys,

LED switches for power and reset







connections, small pins are for the LED, others are for the switch






case striped ready for painting










all painted










all my hardware back inside










and here are the switches




the green one is the power switch and power on LED, the red one is the reset switch and the LED is the HDD LED.


----------



## SRcobra

WOAH! Thats really nice dude, good work this that 
Like the buttons too!


I'm thinking about spraying mine, recon one can is enough or get 2 to be safe?


----------



## mac550

Thanks dude 
well i used 2 1/2 cans. id say get 2 and see how it goes


----------



## SRcobra

cheers man. 
Just quick, what you get matt style black or this effect called hammered?
I want the case black to match the spray thats all


----------



## Droogie

Wait, did you paint it from black to silver?


----------



## mac550

SRcobra said:


> cheers man.
> Just quick, what you get matt style black or this effect called hammered?
> I want the case black to match the spray thats all



i used paint called Plasti-kote, Got it from B&Q



tknick90 said:


> Wait, did you paint it from black to silver?



no, silver to black


----------



## Shane

wow thats looking great,how did you manage to get such a good paint job without taking it all apart? i mean like the hdd cages etc.

btw,they put the damn price up of the 690,its like £10 more now which takes it over £75 including delivery i think,

too much for a case for me,where you buy yours from?


----------



## mac550

Thanks mate, i dont really know, i just gave it 7-8 coats and it case out like that.
i got mine from ebuyer.com for xmas.


----------



## ScOuT

Looks nice

I have the same case and already have the paint to do the same thing. I had to get rid of the PCI slot plastic locks and the drive bay locking devices...I just use screws on everything. 

Check out this link...it's a Coolermaster 690 mod club
http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/294838-official-cooler-master-690-club.html


----------



## zer0_c00l

sweet mod man!  im thinking about modding a bit myself  





  mines looking a bit dull compared to yours lol   great job anyway!!


----------



## Kornowski

Looks great! 

Nice paint job! Looks really even! I love the switches, too! Did you manage to fill the old ones in?


----------



## mac550

Kornowski said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Nice paint job! Looks really even! I love the switches, too! Did you manage to fill the old ones in?



Thanks, no not yet, im still practicing on my old case, dont wanna poo this case up.


----------



## funkysnair

looks very nice!!!


----------



## CdnAudiophile

Case looks awesome man, and great wire management. It's very clean.


----------



## gratefully_dead

nice modding man! When i was building my rig I was planning on getting the CM690 and I kinda wish I had its a very sharp case.


----------



## mac550

gratefully_dead said:


> nice modding man! When i was building my rig I was planning on getting the CM690 and I kinda wish I had its a very sharp case.



you should get it, its a great case, best one iv ever had


----------



## gratefully_dead

mac550 said:


> you should get it, its a great case, best one iv ever had



lol i shouldve thought of that before i gave my case a new paint job fluorescent pink actually it looks pretty groovy haha. For sure tho the next time im looking for a case im going CM690


----------



## azeem2008

Whats the actuall procedure to perform a paint job for cm 690??


----------



## Candy

mac550 said:


> since i finaly have a good case i'd thought a mod it a little, so here are some pic for you guys,
> 
> all my hardware back inside



Damn dude, that is porn!
Thats like a 1000000% improvement.


----------



## Kesava

Oh my dear god that looks amazing. I have always loved the CM690 case and have wanted to get one for so long. But I've never seen one looking this good before haha


----------



## bomberboysk

Very nice, clean mod you have there. Cant believe how nice the paint looks, what kinda paint did you end up using?


----------



## azeem2008

*Procedure*

hey candy

please help me tell me WHAT PROCEDURE DID U FOLLOWED TO PAINT CM 690???


----------



## mac550

azeem2008 said:


> Whats the actuall procedure to perform a paint job for cm 690??



i just took everything out and sprayed it, i didnt bother priming it.





Candy said:


> Damn dude, that is porn!
> Thats like a 1000000% improvement.





Kesava said:


> Oh my dear god that looks amazing. I have always loved the CM690 case and have wanted to get one for so long. But I've never seen one looking this good before haha



Thanks 




bomberboysk said:


> Very nice, clean mod you have there. Cant believe how nice the paint looks, what kinda paint did you end up using?



I used Plasti-kote piaint, same stuff that Kornowski used on his case.


----------



## bomberboysk

Ah, i might have to try that if i ever get around to painting a case. Again i say, excellent job, i love the nice clean cable management too


----------



## mac550

bomberboysk said:


> Ah, i might have to try that if i ever get around to painting a case. Again i say, excellent job, i love the nice clean cable management too



yeah you should paint your case, shows off you hardware more and just look better.
Thanks dude. yeah cable management was an importent thing i wanted to do, i HATE cables, they piss me off


----------



## bomberboysk

mac550 said:


> yeah you should paint your case, shows off you hardware more and just look better.
> Thanks dude. yeah cable management was an importent thing i wanted to do, i HATE cables, they piss me off



Yeah, i would paint my case right now except wait... i dont have a window lol, i opted for the case with the twin 250mm fans instead of a case with a window... oh well, in a few weeks ill be buyin a new case cuz ill have $160-$180, thinking maybe a CM690 or twelve hundred, leaning towards twelve hundred cuz i plan on watercooling though.


----------



## mac550

both great cases mate, cant go wrong with either


----------



## Candy

Hey mate, what type of Plasti-kote did you use? I was just looking on their website and they have ones for different surfaces and finishes etc.

Thanks


----------



## Noir

woah great cable management u got there + great button mod.


----------



## mac550

Candy said:


> Hey mate, what type of Plasti-kote did you use? I was just looking on their website and they have ones for different surfaces and finishes etc.
> 
> Thanks



i think its this one but i used the matt black stuff, #1102
http://www.plasti-kote.co.uk/Product/pcode---4181



Noir said:


> woah great cable management u got there + great button mod.



Thanks dude, i didn't like the stock switches, they looked cheap and tacky


----------



## Candy

mac550 said:


> i think its this one but i used the matt black stuff, #1102
> http://www.plasti-kote.co.uk/Product/pcode---4181



Thanks mate 
I've been thinking of getting one of these cases for a while and I thought I may as well paint it as soon as I get it, means I dont have to pull everything out again at a later date.


----------



## mac550

Candy said:


> Thanks mate
> I've been thinking of getting one of these cases for a while and I thought I may as well paint it as soon as I get it, means I dont have to pull everything out again at a later date.



No problem bud.
yeah it would make life easier.


----------

